

Coven-CLI: Read HN, /r/Programming, Lobster, and Product Hunt in Your CLI - faroskalin
https://github.com/jackyliang/coven-cli

======
sefu
macosx only. :-( there is always canto:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canto_(news_aggregator)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canto_\(news_aggregator\))

~~~
faroskalin
Creator of coven-cli here!

On the top of my head, only the `open` feature is Mac OS X only [I'm working
on a fix that would work on non-MacOSX too]. What other features do you see
that would only work on the Mac?

-jacky

